# 300 Win Mag or .308 Next



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

I am not here to debate ballistics, and I will eventually buy both of these calibers, but I am wondering what I should get next. I wouldn't mind brand suggestions either, I have a Ruger American in 6.5 Creedmoor right now, but have no real loyalties. Hit me with your best stories and opinions!
Ideally my set up would be to have a .308 lever and then a Springfield Socom, I like matching rifles. I am building an AR10 in Creedmoor right now, but the 300 Win Mag would probably be stand alone in my collection. 
Thanks.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Are there certain things you're wanting the 300 Win to do that the 308 can't?

If you're simply wanting a collection of firearms, it's hard to say one brand over the other. I'm partial to Tikka's as they shoot incredible for a factory rifle.

Also, I'm not sure if you're a reloader or not, but I haven't seen 300 Win ammo on the shelf in quite some time. But there always seems to be 308 on the shelf.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

338-06

Be the cool kid in camp.

-DallanC


----------



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

CPAjeff said:


> Are there certain things you're wanting the 300 Win to do that the 308 can't?
> 
> If you're simply wanting a collection of firearms, it's hard to say one brand over the other. I'm partial to Tikka's as they shoot incredible for a factory rifle.
> 
> Also, I'm not sure if you're a reloader or not, but I haven't seen 300 Win ammo on the shelf in quite some time. But there always seems to be 308 on the shelf.


Just farther shots more with more confidence and a bigger bullet. I am not a reloader (yet...someday), just feel a little undergunned with a Creedmoor at times.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

bthewilde said:


> Just farther shots more with more confidence and a bigger bullet. I am not a reloader (yet...someday), just feel a little undergunned with a Creedmoor at times.


Makes sense! I have no experience with the .308, but I've shot the 300 Win a little bit (killed elk, deer, and antelope with it). I think a Tikka T3X will probably fit your needs in either caliber - plenty of aftermarket upgrades if you want to go that route. Christensen Arms Mesa or Ridgeline wouldn't be bad options either!


----------



## jewbacca (Jan 27, 2020)

Aren't the ballistics very similar between .308 and Creedmore? If I were going for something different and new, 300 Win Mag would be my choice. This coming from a .308 owner.

Agree with the Tikka suggestions. I bought a Savage 10 and have never regretted it. The T3X woulda been my choice if spending a little more.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I love my 300 Win Mags, and all the rest of da long-barreled thunder boomers I have, but I gotta vote for the .308 simply because you can get it in a lightweight carbine Remington Model 7. If you walk/backpack hunt you'll appreciate how easy the little Model 7 is to carry and quick to shoot. 

Uh....then there's the 300 WSM.


----------



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

jewbacca said:


> Aren't the ballistics very similar between .308 and Creedmore? If I were going for something different and new, 300 Win Mag would be my choice. This coming from a .308 owner.
> 
> Agree with the Tikka suggestions. I bought a Savage 10 and have never regretted it. The T3X woulda been my choice if spending a little more.


From all my internet divings and nerdings out, yes - kind of like something between a .270 and a .308. It is why I chose it in the first place, *at the time* the rounds were cheap enough to not feel bad shooting coyotes and I knew I could go up the ladder or down the ladder game wise with ease.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I assume your wanting to stay in the .30 size bullet from your choice of .308 & 300 WIN Mag? 

For packing, I'd go for the .308. Weight can be shaved if many manufactures options. Less recoil also. The 300 IMO is more of a rifle for longer shots on larger game like Elk and Moose. It also kicks double of a .308 with a heavy bullet. 

For an "all around" rifle, I think I'd look into the .270 if that is an option for you.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

300 win mag, all day. If you’re worried about weight, get a 300 wsm but honestly, what’s an extra pound?


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

"Further shots with more confidence" - the 6.5mm is capable of shooting very far? If you want to shoot far and keep velocity/energy that is adequate to kill big game at those ranges, go with the 300. 

The 308 and 6.5 cartridges are very similar and use pretty much the same amount of powder (~53gr). The 6.5 is a .264. I won't say its the same as a 270, but I feel like having broad options in the safe is always good. If you feel undergunned at times, those aren't going to solve that for you, imo. From here, it looks like you need a magnum. If you don't want a 7 (my favorite) I would personally recommend going with the 300. 

I added a 308 to the collection this year and it's a shooter. I am not sold on field performance yet though (watching different 308s with different bullets shooting animals). The gun is perfectly fine but I think I am magnum spoiled and everyone should have at least one rifle they can pull out and shoot anything in north america with.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I'd go with a 300 Win, when you need the little bit more it will deliver with a heaver bullet than any of the rest that are smaller. 

My actual preference preference would be to go up to a .338 or a .35 caliber but those were not on your list.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

If it were me, I would get the .308 for the following reasons:

Less recoil
Less expensive ammo
More ammo availability
Lighter gun options
As for brands--Savage, Tikka, Bergara, CZ or how about the new Franchi Momentum? Looks nice, not super expensive.


----------



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

Awesome advice all, I think I will actually default to that Springfield Socom first, my Sister just relocated to Texas and I think that would be a fun round for Hogs.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

I’d split the difference and get a 30.06 you can’t go wrong there.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Totally confused with your statement that you don't want to be bothered with talking about ballistics. Choosing a new caliber is ALL about ballistics. Ballistics are all about the end results at the very moment that the bullet meets the animal. How much energy is delivered at that moment. A 150gr bullet traveling at 2000fps delivers the exact same amount of energy regardless of what caliber or round(.308 Win, 270Win, 300Win Mag, 30-06, etc, etc) it is shot from.
In choosing a round, determine what results you want at the termination of the shot. Well, of course it's not just that simple, but buying a round based on the cleverness of the name, or hype from Facebook or recommendation from a friend that made a great shot with his blah, blah blah caliber is not a replacement for a good though study of the ballistics of any given round.

What rifle to buy to make that bullet delivery...that's a whole other discussion.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

BPturkeys said:


> Totally confused with your statement that you don't want to be bothered with talking about ballistics. Choosing a new caliber is ALL about ballistics. Ballistics are all about the end results at the very moment that the bullet meets the animal. How much energy is delivered at that moment.


Truth, preach it! From the gun to the target is usually called External Ballistics, and on animal performance is called Terminal Ballistics (and technically from the moment the primer is ignited until the bullet leaves the barrel is called Internal Ballistics).



> A 150gr bullet traveling at 2000fps delivers the exact same amount of energy regardless of what caliber or round(.308 Win, 270Win, 300Win Mag, 30-06, etc, etc) it is shot from.


Exactly...



> In choosing a round, determine what results you want at the termination of the shot. Well, of course it's not just that simple, but buying a round based on the cleverness of the name, or hype from Facebook or recommendation from a friend that made a great shot with his blah, blah blah caliber is not a replacement for a good though study of the ballistics of any given round.


To expand on the "not so simple". At 2000fps, a 150gr bullet from a 270 will out penetrate a 150gr bullet from a .338. That is due to the bullets sectional density or the length of the bullet with respect to its diameter. The 270 will be long and thin, the 338 will be short and fat. The 270 will drive deep like a long train that is hard to stop. The 338 however, will impart more energy quicker into the target due to its larger surface area.

If that's not enough to hurt your brain, next comes bullet construction and materials. Lots of variables there to consider and not all of those work across all types of big game.



> What rifle to buy to make that bullet delivery...that's a whole other discussion.




-DallanC


----------



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

BPturkeys said:


> Totally confused with your statement that you don't want to be bothered with talking about ballistics. Choosing a new caliber is ALL about ballistics. Ballistics are all about the end results at the very moment that the bullet meets the animal. How much energy is delivered at that moment. A 150gr bullet traveling at 2000fps delivers the exact same amount of energy regardless of what caliber or round(.308 Win, 270Win, 300Win Mag, 30-06, etc, etc) it is shot from.
> In choosing a round, determine what results you want at the termination of the shot. Well, of course it's not just that simple, but buying a round based on the cleverness of the name, or hype from Facebook or recommendation from a friend that made a great shot with his blah, blah blah caliber is not a replacement for a good though study of the ballistics of any given round.
> 
> What rifle to buy to make that bullet delivery...that's a whole other discussion.


Not "talk about ballistics" just debate them, both have great merit and like I said in the original post I will eventually get them both. Just wanted some stories from people, why they may have chosen one over the other. I believe for my needs at this time though, I am going to first purchase a Springfield M1A in .308 and then circle back around for the 300.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The .308 was my pick, great choice...and the Springfield M1A is a fine rifle made by fine people in my hometown, Geneseo Illinois. My nephew works there as a matter of fact. And I went to school with the owner. Uh and a good friend of mine is the Director of Security....uh...who cares?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

If anyone wants to get me a Christmas present, I want the Howa APC in .308.

















(FWIW: I absolutely love my Howa .223)


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> The .308 was my pick, great choice...and the Springfield M1A is a fine rifle made by fine people in my hometown, Geneseo Illinois. My nephew works there as a matter of fact. And I went to school with the owner. Uh and a good friend of mine is the Director of Security....uh...who cares?


I care, especially if those contacts can get you a good price on a good gun


----------

